# Dartmouth Ferries



## jtbyte (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi,

Would anyone happen to have any photos of the Dartmouth ferry KING EDWARD?

John


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

jtbyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would anyone happen to have any photos of the Dartmouth ferry KING EDWARD?
> 
> John


http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Devon_Cornwall/Prince-Edward-01_700.jpg


----------

